# Medicare vs. V.A.



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok at present I'm getting Medicare was told by several that I should go to the V.A.

I did the V.A. thing back in '70's and didn't care for it.

Been told by some to stay with Medicare. I'm thinking if it's not broken don't fix it.

big rockpile


----------



## tomjiggy (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm 100% through the VA, and my advice is to go with what works. When I was given my rating I was in Phoenix, AZ and I fought to get stuff done. We moved to North Carolina shortly after I got my rating, and I couldn't be happier at the amount of care I get through the VA. It's not the same everywhere, and like you in your area, I have a good system here. If it ain't broke, don't try to fix it. The question I'd ask is are you getting everything you need through Medicaire? If you think you are then leave it alone. I still get most of my meds through active duty military because I also have TRICARE Prime and my wife and our grandson get seen there.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well have a good Supplement and good Hospital 9 miles from the house if I go with V.A. I will have to travel over 100 round trip.

big rockpile


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I think you could do both, though.

Mon


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Does the VA pay for any meds for retired military? Medicines are getting so expensive and medicare part D doesn't do much for those prices.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

frogmammy said:


> I think you could do both, though.
> 
> Mon


 Yes I just found this out.

big rockpile


----------

